# Manual for Nav



## H330cic (Sep 27, 2003)

Howdy all. Before I take delivery of my car, I'd like to RTFM for the Nav system so I'm not wasting my precious vacation time trying to figure out how to work the Nav. I signed up for Owner's Circle and read the owner's manual there, but there's no section for the Nav system. Is there a separate Nav owner's manual? If so, is there a place where I can download it as a .pdf?

Thanks!


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

H330cic said:


> Howdy all. Before I take delivery of my car, I'd like to RTFM for the Nav system so I'm not wasting my precious vacation time trying to figure out how to work the Nav. I signed up for Owner's Circle and read the owner's manual there, but there's no section for the Nav system. Is there a separate Nav owner's manual? If so, is there a place where I can download it as a .pdf?
> 
> Thanks!


 Yes, a separate manual, and no, not downloadable anywhere I've seen.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

I have it, but it's in german


----------



## gfeiner (Jun 27, 2003)

Here's the german manual.

http://www.z4roadster.org.uk/downloads/Bordmonitor_0902.pdf

Maybe you can cut and paste the text into a translator (if you're desperate)? :dunno:


----------

